# Skype with Logitech C920 for communication is good?



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello:
I need to communicate with my Dr. whose office is further away for me to travel. 
Since I never did 'communication with my Dr. over Video,' then I kind of scared,


As a very first step I did, 
I set-up Logistech C920 and working fine, .... camera is in good shape with face of me in front of PC is very clear and vivid.


A second step is I need Skype,
Just wondering what type of Skype I need for this purpose, because there are many 'Skype,' when I went BestBuy.
Also, is Skype with Logitech C920 is a good combo? Other suggestions? 


Any help on this regard would be truly appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The basic Skype is free: https://www.skype.com/en/get-skype/

Using Skype with your Logitech Webcam: Using Skype with your Logitech webcam


----------



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

SpywareDr.: 
Thanks for the response to my previous post, .... Skype.
It's free, then I try it, however I probably purchase it sooner or later since I might need more to talk with the Dr. whose office location is terribly traffic congested plus further away from the place where I live. As you may know about rx., I need to choose the TeleMD. whose office is same state as mine, because of med. rx. 

Another question is; 
I want to make sure whether H300 Headset goes well with C920 before its purchase. Or, other, different headset is better than H300?
Thanks,


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Haven't used TeleMD (yet). My Dr.'s just down the road a bit ... ~10-15 minutes.

Which "H300 Headset"?https://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Blu...8&qid=1518357948&sr=1-1&keywords=H300+Headset
https://www.amazon.com/Huaham-Activ...8&qid=1518357948&sr=1-5&keywords=H300+Headset
https://www.amazon.com/Ergonomic-Ea...id=1518358313&sr=1-2&keywords=H300+headphones​?

Here at my desk I usually use Sennheiser HD219S


----------



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry, I made a mistake. The wireless Headset is:
'Logitech Over-The-Head Wireless Headset H600' by Amazon 

Yes, there are a lot of Drs. close to my home as well, however my condition/symptom needs a specialist who has a advanced-medical background to help me to manage a symptom. 

It's a pain to have it, but I'm happy about a good Tele.specialist I found.:flowers: Only complain is a terrible traffic congestion to visit his office, then his secretary arranged me 'over video.' For that, I've been working on this subject since then, although it's NOT easy for a novice like me to learn all of those unfamiliar tech terminology, Webcam, Skype and etc., because I never done 'on-line chat.'


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The "Logitech Over-The-Head Wireless Headset H600" looks like they'll work fine for on-line chats, Skype. TeleMed and music.

Cancer survivor here. Had to travel daily to the cancer center to get hooked up to a chemo machine for 6 hours, and then wear a chemo pump around my waist overnight and on weekends. Hated it, thought I was going to die. But that, plus the surgery worked. Cancer free since 2010! (Do still have to take half-a-dozen meds daily).


----------



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Cancer free since 2010! (Do still have to take half-a-dozen meds daily). __________________


It's very coincident. One of my loved ones passed away few years ago. He had two different cancers. Actually, first cancer spread to other parts of his body. Surgery didn't work at all, even though done by a very reputable and one of best cancer surgeons in this region. 


You are very lucky on this respect. 'Cancer survivor.' 
Mine is chronic, but not 'life-threatening one.' Need to take about half dozen of meds to manage the condition. Need a good dr. who is capable to rx right meds.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Know what you mean about needing a good Doctor. Fortunately my wife was able to get me into Johns Hopkins here in Maryland when we arrived about three years ago. 

Best of luck with the TeleMed. Let us know how it works out?


----------



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

I know very well about John Hopkin Hospital, my loved one went to other, a reputable cancer treated hospital, Wash.D.C., because his dr. is working there. He's one of best cancer surgeons in this region, but it was too late to intervene due to massive tumor spread from the original/first cancer. 


as to Headset, I plan to go to BestBuy again for making sure Headset is a right choice for my purpose, .... talking with the dr. over Video. I purchased Webcam from BestBuy. They are helpful and friendly to respond to the question I had. 


Thanks for all responses and helps. 
Good luck for good tx for your well-being.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome, And Thanks!


----------

